

Ask HN: Google results rendering oddly? - kyro
http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/8468/picture1vhy.png
Not sure what the cause of this is. I deleted cache/history, and I've had several people next to me pull up a Google search and they're not seeing this. Anyone else run into this before?
======
jjs
Nope: <http://imgur.com/gEVPe.png>

------
Oompa
Try emptying your cache with ⌥⌘E in Safari.

